# $250 ticket for shooting on a tripod in NYC?



## Paul Ron (Jun 28, 2011)

While at Orchard Beach, a NYC public beach, I saw an amature photographer get a ticket for shooting a model (also an amature) on the sand without a permit because he was using a tripod. The park ranger said as soon as you shoot on a tripod you are considered a professional and that requires a permit in NYC... it's the law. Is this true? 

Anyone know exactly what the law is on this?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 28, 2011)

Read the law and let us know. You're in NYC after all.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 28, 2011)

You should get $250 fine for posting this twice


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 28, 2011)

According to Mayor's office on film, theater and broadcasting  (By telephone: 212-489-6710), not true.

NYC.gov - Mayor's Office of Film, Theatre & Broadcasting - Production NewsThe key point here is that you are using only otherwise hand-held and that you are not exerting control over the space; i.e. keeping the public from it.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> According to Mayor's office on film, theater and broadcasting  (By telephone: 212-489-6710), not true.
> 
> NYC.gov - Mayor's Office of Film, Theatre & Broadcasting - Production NewsThe key point here is that you are using only otherwise hand-held and that you are not exerting control over the space; i.e. keeping the public from it.



Need to check the NYC Park Regulations since this occurred in a park under the park authority.  The permit you point to is only applicable if you are shooting for profit.   Orchard Beach is part of the Pelham Bay Park and has it's own set of rules and regulations that have to be checked out there.


----------



## Paul Ron (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, sorry about the double post I didn' tknow which section to post it in. 

I am trying to find the "tripod law" but just keep come up with blogs n junk sites saying it is perfectly leagal, not an actual NYC document, meanwhile this poor guy got a ticket. Makes me a bit more concerned. 

Next time I am at the beach, I'll ask the park police that issued the ticket for a copy of the law so I can be absolutly sure it is law and not some over zelous newbie making points.

If anyone finds an actual law, please post the link?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 28, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > According to Mayor's office on film, theater and broadcasting  (By telephone: 212-489-6710), not true.
> ...



It is sometimes just f*ing beyond me why people bring up points or ask questions whose answers can be found with a few minutes looking online.

http://www.nycgovparks.org/sub_about/rules_and_regulations/rr_1-05.html

Here, according to this, if the Mayor's Office of Film, Theater and Broadcasting Regulations, cited above, does not require a permit, the Park Regs don't require a permit.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 28, 2011)

Paul Ron said:


> If anyone finds an actual law, please post the link?



read my post above and below yours for the actual links.
They are in red and underlined.


----------



## Paul Ron (Jun 28, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> Paul Ron said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone finds an actual law, please post the link?
> ...


 
And read my lips.... 
that is not the actual "law," only the general park rules as interpreted by the park's dept.

Your first link had the direct link to the law at teh bnottom of the page...

an actual document issued by the mayor's office defining the actual law...

http://www.nyc.gov/html/film/downloads/pdf/moftb_permit_rules_QA_final.pdf

I'll be taking this to the beach police n rangers to make them aware of the law as written by the City of NY. 

.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...



Perhaps because you need to also read this: Guidelines for Filming and Photographing in New York City Parks : New York City Department of Parks & Recreation

_**Please note that location requests within some specific  parks are handled directly through those park's respective Conservancy  groups and require their own separate application processes. If the Park  you would like to film in is listed below, please visit its website for  further instructions. _


Battery Park City
Brooklyn Bridge Park
Bryant Park
Central Park
Hudson River Park
Prospect Park
 


They tend to confuse thing in New York City.  To many chiefs writing too many rules all for their own little areas they control.  Remember this wasn't, according to the OP, the NYPD writing the ticket but a Park Ranger.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 28, 2011)

Exactly my point.
You found it.

I would think that someone would just try to find the real information rather than just asking for opinions from someone on the Interweb.


----------



## Paul Ron (Jun 28, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


 
It is still a public park but now under private care, rules are slightly different because it is concidered under private property rules, lots of people have no idea this has happened to their public NYC parks n properties. 

Well thanks everyone, I just hope the guy that got the ticket is reading this and will fight the ticket... my main reason for posting on a few photo sites. 

.


----------



## RockDawg (Jun 29, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> Exactly my point.
> You found it.



So even if you're wrong you're still right?  Who are you?  My wife?



> I would think that someone would just try to find the real information rather than just asking for opinions from someone on the Interweb.



Maybe he did and had no luck?  Maybe he thought he'd post the question on this photography forum not looking for opinions, but thinking someone might know the law and post a link?  And isn't that exactly what happened?  So if we apply your above logic, doesn't that make him right?

Maybe you should change your avatar from Mother Teresa to Mother "Superior".


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 29, 2011)

I found it by searching 'new york park tripod.'

You want to make this me being a putz, go right ahead.

This forum is strewn with posts of people asking questions that are easily answered with the least amount of self-effort.
That kind of tell-me-tell-me followed by paternal answering doesn't improve the place, it just adds to the clutter.


----------



## Paul Ron (Jun 29, 2011)

Well guess what boyz n gurlz?....  

I got thrown off the beach today for taking pictures. A very cocky sargent ranger told me I have to leave the beach because I was taking pictures of the half naked ladies in section 1 to the right of the jetty. He says the girls called him n said I was hanging around for hours harrasing em and taking their pictures. I always hang around the beach after my 25 mile bike ride n cool off n have some water. I always carry my camera as well and was taking pictures of the egret to the left of the jettty in the same gerneral area.

I refused to leave and insisted he arrest me for taking pictures, regardless of the subject matter, so they gave me a ticket for refusing to obey an order to leave... "Failure to follow POs direction." I was also called a pervert by the sargent ranger n the cop that wrote the ticket. I did offer my camera n film if they provide a search warrant but kept insisting they arrest me for taking pics if that was what they felt I was doing wrong... that just escalated their tempers, radiop chatter and more sargents n cops n rangers showed up. By the time we finished there were 10 sargent cops n 5 seargent rangers. It's an abuse of power. I'm going to show up in court and aqlready called the Daily Snooze.


BTW the other reason for posting this was so if the tripod guy reads it he'll fight the ticket instead of jsut paying the fine. Always good to get the law as it was written. Oh and Traveler, yu're a putz! 

.


----------



## usayit (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok... the tripod thing I could understand but thats totally crossing the line.   Definitely fight it.


----------



## RockDawg (Jun 29, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> I found it by searching 'new york park tripod.'



So the OP is wrong because maybe he didn't think to try that combination of words in Google?



> You want to make this me being a putz, go right ahead.



It is what it is.  I'm no more right or wrong for my opinion of your post that you are for your's of the OP's.  So why not just post and let post?



> This forum is strewn with posts of people asking questions that are easily answered with the least amount of self-effort.
> That kind of tell-me-tell-me followed by paternal answering doesn't improve the place, it just adds to the clutter.



As is every forum on the net.  They are also strewn with post such as yours griping about said posts.  Don't they also just add to the clutter or do you think they can somehow make the offending posts magically disappear?  Cut people some slack and just don't reply if you don't like the thread.  That will keep you from adding to the clutter you hate so much.


----------



## RockDawg (Jun 29, 2011)

Back to the topic - I agree with usayit.  I would definitely fight that.  So they can tell you to leave for any reason and you will get ticketed if you don't?  Even if their reason for making you leave was wrong?  That seems beatable to me, but you never know in today's world.


----------



## kkamin (Jun 29, 2011)

Next time you should just leave and not be a trouble maker. If you were  trying to document a monumental event I would understand. But some girls were feeling harassed for whatever reason and who do you think he is going to side with?

On a side note, in my state, MN, you need a permit to shoot on city streets and in parks, even if it is not for profit. Some of the permits are free and some cost money. I don't know what NY law is, but if you are doing a 'shoot' and not just random snapshots, I can see how that falls under 'professional' photography. If you bring a model to a particular beach and set-up a camera and have someone holding a reflector, what would you call that?


----------



## Paul Ron (Jun 30, 2011)

well ya see what's really happening... the topless girls and their kids are there everyday smoking pot on the beach. The cops n rangers keep passing by in their AC Jeeps all day like flys on honey to check out the action. Maybe the ranger has some other interests in these women?

So yeah it seems they can throw you out for not doing anything illegal by saying you refused to follow a POs direction. That's why I insited on being arrested for taking pics. Now I'd like to see what reason they tell the judge for having me thrown out. I'll try n get the police report next week. 

Details to follow.
.


----------



## usayit (Jun 30, 2011)

Why should the comfort level of one person dictate law?

Lets put it this way, I dont like those square pants.  I complain to the police.  What is most likely going to happen?  Police informing you to go home or to inform me that you have every right to wear those pants.   Why should it be any different for a person with a camera.

NYC just legalized gay marriage.  If a gay couple openly shows affection in public, its obviously going to make some feel uncomfortable.  Should the police force that couple to move along if someone complains?  I dont think so.... why shoukd it be different for a camera?

shall I continue?  The list of situations can go on forever.  If we should bend to people's comfort levels, whose comfort level should dictate law?  Mine or yours? whose?

The point is, rights are rights... law is law...  doesnt matter how monumental...    


I personally, would have taken the badge numbers of each and every responding officer (you have a right to) and then moved on.  On right to the police station with my lawyer to file a complaint of harassment.


----------



## msuggs (Jun 30, 2011)

I was in times square last year and this guy was trying to use a tripod on those red glass steps people sit on. The policeman told him tripods weren't allowed, mainly due to someone broke one of the glass panels recently and they were expensive. He said nothing to the guy about needing a permit from what I heard, but this is just one instance. Was interesting to see though.


----------

